# Ca prend combien un électricien pour 1 heure ??



## Chuchen (5 Février 2005)

Je dois faire venir un électricien pour vérifier ma chaudière à gaz individuelle (rien de spécial donc, la routine). Il me demande 90 euros pour ça, sachant que ça demande 30 minutes maxi.

Heu c'est cher ou c'est normal ??...

Merci


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

_"Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"

_Là, oui, c'est sûr


----------



## Chuchen (5 Février 2005)

Lol !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

en watt ou en volt ?  

Plus sérieusement, je table sur 10 EUR de l'heure.
Les paris sont ouverts 
Pense à regarder sur google "tarif horaire+électricien"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

Et le Juste prix est : 

_ Le tarif recommandé par la Corporation des maîtres électriciens du Québec est de 66,84 $ l'heure_


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Chuchen a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire venir un électricien pour vérifier ma chaudière à gaz individuelle (rien de spécial donc, la routine). Il me demande 90 euros pour ça, sachant que ça demande 30 minutes maxi.
> Heu c'est cher ou c'est normal ??...



- si tu es à Paris tu peux rajouter : 44 euros de déplacement, 25 euros de frais de dossiers, et 12,87 de "déplacement spécial" puisque tu as une porte à code, plus deux autres déplacements pour aller chercher la pièce qu'il fallait changer. Ah et puis 187 euros pour établir le devis. 

- juste à titre de comparaison, la consultation auprès d'un psychiatre est cotée 34,30 euros et dure aussi, au minimum, 30 minutes.

 

bon... hum... et ben je vais sortir, tiens.


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

Chuchen a dit:
			
		

> électricien ... chaudière à gaz



... c'est p'têt de là que vient le problème ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - juste à titre de comparaison, la consultation auprès d'un psychiatre est cotée 34,30 euros et dure aussi, au minimum, 30 minutes.



[tirer sur l'ambulance]

Il en faut du temps pour écrire prozac sur une ordonnance


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Y' paut être beaucoup de frais pour les entreprises, alors que le médecin est censé faire partie d'une prestation plus large (Un hospitalisé revient par exemeple 3000 francs par jour).
Enfin, j'ai pas l'impression que les électricients roulent sur l'or, mais peut-ê^t^re me trompe-je...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Y' paut être beaucoup de frais pour les entreprises, alors que le médecin est censé faire partie d'une prestation plus large (Un hospitalisé revient par exemeple 3000 francs par jour).
> Enfin, j'ai pas l'impression que les électricients roulent sur l'or, mais peut-ê^t^re me trompe-je...



Une des gangrènes de notre pauvre époque ; c'est que tout le monde se construit une idée du boulot et des revenus des autres sans réellement avoir conscience des réalités de chacun... Ca finit par devenir, le plus souvent, du pur fantasme et par entretenir des antagonismes qui profitent... Tiens ; on se demande à qui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Rahhhrgh! Double post ; la con de moi...sorry


----------



## quetzalk (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rahhhrgh! Double post ; la con de moi...sorry



nan c'est pas grave, on comprend mieux comme ça    :love: 

_PS : ma remarque c'était juste pour déclencher une polémique stérile, hein ; mais de fait, l'argent - et ses inégalités - n'est pas forcément où l'on pense _    :mouais:


----------



## Yip (6 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> - juste à titre de comparaison, la consultation auprès d'un psychiatre est cotée 34,30 euros et dure aussi, au minimum, 30 minutes.




20 euros la consultation chez un dentiste pour une durée équivalente... tarif imposé bien sûr, les soins c'est pas mieux, ça explique en grande partie le différentiel avec les prothèses si mal remboursées par la sécu pour laquelle nous payons tant de charges.

Je veux simplement dire par là qu'on nous explique que si nous payons autant c'est pour avoir une santé "gratuite" ce qui est loin d'être le cas...


----------



## Chuchen (7 Février 2005)

Bon après renseignements, il paraît que c'est normal de demander 90 euros pour venir vérifier une chaudière à gaz... 

90 euros pour 10 à 30 minutes, c'est ça que j'aurais du faire comme boulot !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une des gangrènes de notre pauvre époque ; c'est que tout le monde se construit une idée du boulot et des revenus des autres sans réellement avoir conscience des réalités de chacun... Ca finit par devenir, le plus souvent, du pur fantasme et par entretenir des antagonismes qui profitent... Tiens ; on se demande à qui...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2005)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> 20 euros la consultation chez un dentiste pour une durée équivalente... tarif imposé bien sûr, les soins c'est pas mieux, ça explique en grande partie le différentiel avec les prothèses si mal remboursées par la sécu pour laquelle nous payons tant de charges.
> 
> Je veux simplement dire par là qu'on nous explique que si nous payons autant c'est pour avoir une santé "gratuite" ce qui est loin d'être le cas...



fait 6 mois que le mien me réclame 40 EUR non remboursé par la CMU ...  .. je rêve... pourtant j'ai pas les dents en or ni de strass ou de percing incrusté pour ce supplément non désiré.

(Yip ? Tu soignerais pas au black par hasard ?


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2005)

c'est pas cher 90 euros pour 30 minutes.. moi, on m'a facturé des plaques de boites aux lettres en plastique à 142¤ (oui, vous savez les plaques en plastoque noir, là, les trucs dégeu). Et le responsable de me dire: "ah vous savez, c'est les tarifs, de toutes façons, vous ne pouvez pas faire grand chose, c'est à votre syndic qu'il faut rembourser car il nous a déjà payé...).


Et oui, les fameux frais de dossiers et les forfaits déplacements...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Chuchen a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire venir un électricien pour vérifier ma chaudière à gaz individuelle (rien de spécial donc, la routine). Il me demande 90 euros pour ça, sachant que ça demande 30 minutes maxi.
> 
> Heu c'est cher ou c'est normal ??...
> 
> Merci




* électricien pour vérifier ma chaudière à gaz *


tu es sur de cela?   

parce que normalment c'est pas un electricien qui vient faire une révision a la chaudière mais un chauffagiste

en ce cas le prix est correct , sache aussi qu'il remplace de pièces des routine et obligatoire  et cela est compris dans le prix

enfin, quand tu fais appels a ces boites de chauffage , il te font un contrat de maintenance qui dure un an renouvelable tacitement sauf cassure du contrat ( L.a.r. 3 voir 6 mois a l'avance )

cette maintenance est obligatoire: les proprios , en général, demandent a voir soit l'autocollant qui est posé par le chauffagiste (avec la date de son passage) sur la chaudière , soit la facture .........si on est propriétaire cette facture est souvent demandé par l'assurance immobilière


----------



## ficelle (7 Février 2005)

Chuchen a dit:
			
		

> Je dois faire venir un électricien pour vérifier ma chaudière à gaz individuelle (rien de spécial donc, la routine). Il me demande 90 euros pour ça, sachant que ça demande 30 minutes maxi.
> 
> Heu c'est cher ou c'est normal ??...
> 
> Merci



si c'est une simple verification, c'est cher,
mais il va peut etre en profiter pour nettoyer les bruleurs, et surtout decalaminer la boite de combustion, ce qui doit prendre bien plus de 30 mn.
quelle marque la chaudiere ?   
je me renseigne, car je dois m'occuper de la mienne ces jours ci, une chappé


----------

